# Expensive wax worth the money! ********** answer!



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Just applied Raceglaze Black Label courtesy of Polished Bliss 10% discount. Whilst aware that most members will disagree, this is my first hand personal opinion after laying down 3 coats on silver body.

Pros- 
this wax is so 'oily' fine that it is very, very easy and quick to apply and buff off (even after 30 minutes)
Spreads so thinly that the pot looks unused even after 3 coats on my Volvo S80.
Absolutely no discernible muting of body work shine, surprisingly has the transparency of a sealant without the glassy harsh glare.
Resists water like a sealant on vertical area whilst providing small, tight beading on bonnet etc.

Cons-
Wear rubber gloves- this pot is very heavy-I was swapping hands to wax different parts of car, causing very oily palms and dropped the very expensive aluminium pot damaging the finish :tumbleweed: (and later my skin became very dry, but not until after I dropped the pot :wall

Value for money- Hell Yeah, especially bearing in mind that with cheaper waxes I actually remove 3 times more than I leave behind when buffing. There is so little wastage with this wax that pro rata I am inclined to think it is effectively at least 35% ( even 50%?) cheaper in real terms because you use so little product!!!

Very very highly recommended- 6+ months durability , quality finish, speed and ease of use, stunning wax. Of course I prefer wax to sealant even on my silver car, but I can always approximate my wax lsp to a sealant look by using a shampoo heavy on optical brightners?

What do you think?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I think black label is a wonderful wax and one of the more expensive ones that justifies its price. 
Its wonderfully easy to use, smells fantastic and the jar is special. Over all a winner and one of the few expensive waxes that I'd shell out for again. The only thing i didn't like about is is that it sheets quite slowly. Having gone from glasur to BL made this even more noticeable. 

Anyways enjoy your wax, ignore what others say as they will tell you collinite is just as good but to me if you enjoy using something and its not outrageously priced then where's the harm in that. After all we're talking a few hundred not a few thousand pounds here.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Black Label rocks:thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i surely cannot afford such a wax but well, good to know what it can do


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes black label is a great wax... I have got this sat in my fridge... waiting to give it a go...


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

^^^very curios about that one Jay!
What's the difference between that and the green?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Goodylax said:


> ^^^very curios about that one Jay!
> What's the difference between that and the green?


I'd like to see a picture of the fridge. Would be nice to see what else he's got stashed in there :doublesho


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

If ure looking for a BL rascal-69 has one up for sale


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> I'd like to see a picture of the fridge. Would be nice to see what else he's got stashed in there :doublesho


rofl! :lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Goodylax said:


> ^^^very curios about that one Jay!
> What's the difference between that and the green?


Effectively just the smell Ithink


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Obsession Wax said:


> Yes black label is a great wax... I have got this sat in my fridge... waiting to give it a go...
> 
> Ooooh let us know how it looks👍


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

southwest10 said:


> If ure looking for a BL rascal-69 has one up for sale


where?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

suds said:


> Cons-
> Wear rubber gloves- this pot is very heavy-I was swapping hands to wax different parts of car, causing *very oily palms and dropped the very expensive aluminium pot damaging the finish *:tumbleweed: (and later my skin became very dry, but not until after I dropped the pot :wall


Suds would you be able to post a photo of the damaged pot. Would be curious to see the harm done, imh the beauty of this wax is the aluminium jar


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

chewy_ said:


> I'd like to see a picture of the fridge. Would be nice to see what else he's got stashed in there :doublesho


All sorts! and I don't meant the sweets either :lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chewy_ said:


> Suds would you be able to post a photo of the damaged pot. Would be curious to see the harm done, imh the beauty of this wax is the aluminium jar


Will try, don't have computer at present, will take photo and try uploading from I phone?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Iphone will work fine. I upload all my shots from iphone to ipad then onto photobucket, but iphone directly to photobucket or other device works fine:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry never upload failed- never tried before from iphone not copying url to dw site? What u expect from a dim wit who drops a 300 squillian pound wax


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good reading thanks suds.

I used to use Raceglaze '55' on my Silver Civic Type R and it was brilliant.
I've got a white car now, and I'm on the whole Gtechniq thing


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

lets not get carried away boys and girls,its all in the prep


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> lets not get carried away boys and girls,its all in the prep


:lol:

It was only a matter of time 
You are right though- without the prep you are just putting a dress on a pig


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Goodylax said:


> :lol:
> 
> It was only a matter of time
> You are right though- without the prep you are just putting a dress on a pig


Oi that's my wife you are talking about.....


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> lets not get carried away boys and girls,its all in the prep


Not quite true- it's 95% prep and 5% glamour, but what glamour! 👍


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chewy_ said:


> Suds would you be able to post a photo of the damaged pot. Would be curious to see the harm done, imh the beauty of this wax is the aluminium jar


Chewy, managed to upload picture to my garage but continue to fail placing it in thread.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Goodylax said:


> :lol:
> 
> It was only a matter of time
> You are right though- without the prep you are just putting a dress on a pig


i,m one of those who do believe the lsp makes a difference, just thought i would save the none believers some time :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

suds said:


> Not quite true- it's 95% prep and 5% glamour, but what glamour! 👍


i think glamour had just been relised


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I actually think BL is one of the uber waxes that might be close to justifying it large price tag. I continually see very experienced members and detailer alike mention it when talking about the best high end wax. The like of Crystal Rock never gets half the amount of mentions. 

I'd say as far as budget is concerned it justifies it's price tag amongst the competition.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

suds said:


> Chewy, managed to upload picture to my garage but continue to fail placing it in thread.


just sign up to something like photobucket. Upload the pic from your computer. ,. next step go into the library via photobucket (this will display all your uploaded pics). find the photo you want and copy the link as per the first photo below. In the 1st photo I've highlighted with my ipad the IMG link that you need to copy in order to display photos here on DW.

All you need do now is head to DW (see 2nd photo) and click on the globe (highlighted) beneath the smiley face.

When you click on the globe , you will get a pop up screen (see 3rd photo). ... in the pop up screen paste the IMG link copied from first pic:thumb:

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsmhpw3oa7.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsqauac6cr.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpswrkt0eix.jpg.html]


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

looks like the gorilla in the picture is thinking

Chewy you should have put another layer on


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

cheekymonkey said:


> i,m one of those who do believe the lsp makes a difference, just thought i would save the none believers some time :thumb:


Sshhhh you'll make me join this thread :lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> i think glamour had just been relised


If 'preparation' are the 'knickers', sealants are raincoats but waxes are fur coats


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chewy_ said:


> Suds would you be able to post a photo of the damaged pot. Would be curious to see the harm done, imh the beauty of this wax is the aluminium jar


 

Many thanks Chewy :wave:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

suds said:


> If 'preparation' are the 'knickers', sealants are raincoats but waxes are fur coats


Can't be right, the saying is "fur coat and no knickers" and you wouldn't want to put a decent wax on with no prep 

Sorry :tumbleweed:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Alex L said:


> Sshhhh you'll make me join this thread :lol:


you know you want to


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Juke_Fan said:


> Can't be right, the saying is "fur coat and no knickers" and you wouldn't want to put a decent wax on with no prep
> 
> Sorry :tumbleweed:


just because you can't see the Knickers doesn't mean there not there


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Suds would that scuff be possible to polish out. Doesn't look like anything major, but if you can get it out then worth a try? Doesnt't look like anything major but would bother me holding it as takes away from the classy aluminium finish

btw- if it's any consolation I recently dropped a new pot of DJ Austintatious at the weekend and scuffed the pot the same as you. With the pot being plastic though, I was able to polish out the scuff. It would have bothered me otherwise


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

cheekymonkey said:


> you know you want to


I might just show this thread to our merkin fried who thinks everyone who doesnt agree with him are haters :lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Alex L said:


> I might just show this thread to our merkin fried who thinks everyone who doesnt agree with him are haters :lol:


i dont know who you mean


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chewy_ said:


> Suds would that scuff be possible to polish out. Doesn't look like anything major, but if you can get it out then worth a try? Doesnt't look like anything major but would bother me holding it as takes away from the classy aluminium finish
> 
> btw- if it's any consolation I recently dropped a new pot of DJ Austintatious at the weekend and scuffed the pot the same as you. With the pot being plastic though, I was able to polish out the scuff. It would have bothered me otherwise


Hi Chewy, I will wait a few more days... the damage looked 10 X worse on Saturday but this stuff is so good I swear it must be self-healing (the tears in my eyes wouldn't have magnified the damage that much) :thumb: How does Austintatious compare btw?


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

No!

Why?

Because yes a £50 wax might be easier to apply, quicker curing times, can be applied in direct sunlight and easier to buff off than a £20 wax. But no wax is worth hundred or even thousands of pounds.


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

But what about if you have a $200,000 dollar car or more. It needs to live in the opulence and life style it is accustomed to. Some of us just like to feel good about how we take care of our gems.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

A £500 wax may not improve the finish over a £50 wax in some people's eyes but it's all about the experience and the presentation.... I would much rather be waxing with a nice glass or aluminium jar in my hand that smells of fruit over a £20 tin that's smells like it could clean paint brushes...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ALLR_155528 said:


> No!
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because yes a £50 wax might be easier to apply, quicker curing times, can be applied in direct sunlight and easier to buff off than a £20 wax. But no wax is worth hundred or even thousands of pounds.


A wax is worth what ever the buyer pays for it,its there choice and there money. if there happy with it thats all that matters


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a lot of top end waxes. Like swissvax, zymol, and quite a few others. I like the feel of a expensive wax gives. If I'm going to wax my car I never reach for the cheaper brands anymore after using a more expensive wax. 
Yeah ok I know people's budgets vary and it's down to personal choice how much you spend on protecting your car. 
Some people may say it's down to the prep work beforehand which I do agree with but saying a wax offers nothing just protection. I think is wrong. 
I applied obsession zenith wax to my clio after 15 hours prep work and did it improve the finish. In my eyes yes it did. So this isn't the most expensive wax in my collection but it feels special and smells awesome. It filled the air with the fragrance and was super easy to remove. This is why they cost more. 
But what people forget is the time and effort gone into making these top end waxes which are mostly handmade. Look at bouncers, obsession, and BMD these are all smaller companies who produce waxes and trust me they don't take a hour to knock up. Ask Jay and wilco who made zenith. 
Sorry for the rant people it's a subject which annoys me when people moan about expensive wax. 
So from your fusso to swissvax just enjoy what you use. 
Matt.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

matt1234 said:


> I have a lot of top end waxes. Like swissvax, zymol, and quite a few others. I like the feel of a expensive wax gives. If I'm going to wax my car I never reach for the cheaper brands anymore after using a more expensive wax.
> Yeah ok I know people's budgets vary and it's down to personal choice how much you spend on protecting your car.
> Some people may say it's down to the prep work beforehand which I do agree with but saying a wax offers nothing just protection. I think is wrong.
> I applied obsession zenith wax to my clio after 15 hours prep work and did it improve the finish. In my eyes yes it did. So this isn't the most expensive wax in my collection but it feels special and smells awesome. It filled the air with the fragrance and was super easy to remove. This is why they cost more.
> ...












Spot on buddy.:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

ALLR_155528 said:


> No!
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because yes a £50 wax might be easier to apply, quicker curing times, can be applied in direct sunlight and easier to buff off than a £20 wax. But no wax is worth hundred or even thousands of pounds.


Let's just compare this discussion to the subject of wine- there are people think a £4.00 bottle of wine does exactly what they want it to do, but a lot of people appreciate the added value in a wine costing £8.00. So what about wine experts who can differentiate and appreciate a wine costing much much more? Now, what about those people who pay for and appreciate a sparkling wine such as champagne? Look at it this way- if you can't see the added value you are lucky because you can save a lot of money and remain completely satisfied. BUT that doesn't mean the extra value isn't there!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad you like your Black Label wax there Suds! That's all that matters mate!  

Some people will never understand the enjoyment of merely looking at a premium wax pot sitting on the shelf, let alone opening it up and having a smell, or actually getting to use it.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Glad you like your Black Label wax there Suds! That's all that matters mate!
> 
> Some people will never understand the enjoyment of merely looking at a premium wax pot sitting on the shelf, let alone opening it up and having a smell, or actually getting to use it.


This just sums it up for me. Quite often I will walk past my collection and always have to open one of my Swissvax for a sniff. Then the enjoyment of using them after spending hours polishing a car makes it worth it for me.


----------

